

Amazon commences fire sale of Fire Phone at $199 off-contract - 0xFR
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OC0USA6/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00OC0USA6&linkCode=as2&tag=cybe0cf-20&linkId=UXSMUHY4MK4ULHPC

======
billconan
still too expensive in my opinion.

should be free for all prime subscribers.

